# Still doing the happy dance.



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

I got word that the litter I'm hoping to get a puppy from were born on the 26th. Parents are both very nice with sweet temperaments. Can't wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Exciting and a spring time pup so much fun! Where did you wind up getting your pup from?


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

Jenny720 said:


> Exciting and a spring time pup so much fun! Where did you wind up getting your pup from?


Will be keeping the name of the breeder hush until I have the little guy.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Caroline5 said:


> I got word that the litter I'm hoping to get a puppy from were born on the 26th. Parents are both very nice with sweet temperaments. Can't wait to see how they turn out.


Yay for you Caroline5!!! Oh the long wait... I assume they will let you visit until you get to bring your pup home? If so, then please post some pictures. I love GSD pup pics. I think they are the coolest of all pups of all breeds. :smile2:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations that is exciting.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

Shooter said:


> Yay for you Caroline5!!! Oh the long wait... I assume they will let you visit until you get to bring your pup home? If so, then please post some pictures. I love GSD pup pics. I think they are the coolest of all pups of all breeds. :smile2:


I won't be able to see him until the litter is 8 weeks old because of where they live. I will however post photos.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I get why you'd want to keep some stuff under wraps, but what about type? North American lines or?


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

Nigel said:


> I get why you'd want to keep some stuff under wraps, but what about type? North American lines or?


1/4 gsl and 3/4 asl.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Caroline5 said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > Exciting and a spring time pup so much fun! Where did you wind up getting your pup from?
> ...


Yes! Wishing you the best!


----------



## BlueFalc0n (Jan 16, 2017)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

Here are some photos. The one in the show photo is the sire and the one of the dog standing by the car is the brother to the dam. He caught my eye and I fell in love so hoping the pup will be like him. We shall see.


----------

